# What's your internet speed?



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Here's some nice questions you can answer too:
1. Who is your internet provider?
2. What speeds do they advertise (Upload & Download)?
3. What are your internet speeds? (Upload & Download)

I'll start:
1. Comcast
2. 16Mbps download, 1.5Mbps upload
3.


----------



## anekdotos (Dec 31, 2011)

Verizon FiOS
75Mbps Download, 35Mbps Upload










Download hovers between 80Mbps and 85Mbps.
Upload hovers between 30Mbps and 35Mbps.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

22.7 MB/s * 8 = 181.6 Mbps


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> Here's some nice questions you can answer too:
> 1. Who is your internet provider?
> 2. What speeds do they advertise (Upload & Download)?
> 3. What are your internet speeds? (Upload & Download)
> ...


They advertise faster upload than download?!









1. Comcast
2. 20Mbps download, 4Mbps upload
3.









And to you other two.. *shakes fist


----------



## MajorDroid (Sep 2, 2011)

1. Verizon Wireless Air Card/Unlimited Plan from Long, Long Ago.
2. 3g and what ever I am lucky enough to have.
3.









So cry me a river compaining about your speeds. Al Gore has done me no favors.


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

As much as I dont like AT&T, its either them or Comcast where I live so I take the lesser of two evils (or, I did back when there was a difference. Now its just a pricing matter). There's like no competition where I live.

1. AT&T Uverse
2. 6Mbps down, 1Mbps up.
3.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Jotokun said:


> As much as I dont like AT&T, its either them or Comcast where I live so I take the lesser of two evils (or, I did back when there was a difference. Now its just a pricing matter). There's like no competition where I live.
> 
> 1. AT&T Uverse
> 2. 6Mbps down, 1Mbps up.
> 3.


That's a nice ping you have.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recall (Jul 16, 2012)

hi i use virign network for my internet . here my speed results
download=1.04Kbps
upload=0.77Kbps
i test my speed here Ip-details.com .i felt satisfied with my results.


----------



## Patrick A. (Oct 6, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

At&t u-verse

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## michael clay (Jul 28, 2012)

my internet uploading speed is :59.0 kbps , downloading speed is : 68.0 kbps . i check my internet speed at http://www.scanmyspeed.com/....


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

My fiancée's parents house is in pocket of no cellular coverage and their land line isn't that dependable. (wierds out when it rains). So 54kpbs?

Tried a cellular booster but that trial period cell signals were bad (or day I could swing by) and so they returned it. I think if they had att there is tower that's actually supposed to work but even then it took booster for their sons cell to work the day before (and that day verizon worked some too.)

Anyway... So remember it could be worse. I can't imagine not having internet. First world problems, i know. Don't get why these companies aren't required to make signal available everywhere, at least when you're not in middle of wilderness.

______
Bionic. ICS leak 6.7.232 Rooted/"stock"


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Patrick A. said:


> View attachment 28412
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


This is what I got on 4g








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

